# [ Résolu ] Weather Update sur XFCE

## webby

Bonjour les amis, 

J'utilise XFCE, et Weather Update est absent dans ( Add new items ) ..

Avez-vous une idée , comment pour l'installer  ??Last edited by webby on Sat Jan 16, 2016 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## webby

Ok, j'ai trouvé :

emerge  xfce4-weather-plugin

Résolu ..   :Wink: 

----------

